# Brake and battery light on and stalling



## Trudytil (May 18, 2016)

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima SE, V6, 174,000 miles. The past two or three days I noticed the brake light coming on intermittently, along with the battery light. Car was running fine and then today stalled completely while stopped at a light. When I tried to turn over, it just clicked but no start. It would take a jump and start but stall almost immediately after putting in gear. After jumping two or three times, the same thing kept happening. Any ideas? I am getting ready to trade this in so don't want to throw a lot of money at it.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Alternator failed, then your battery went.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^^ That's exactly what happened.


----------

